# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  ZEUS, 3D printer with an integrated 3D scanner, on-board computer, and touchscreen, AIO Robotics, Inc., Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - AIO Robotics, Inc.

"ZEUS: The World's First ALL-IN-ONE 3D Printer / Copy Machine" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

AIO Robotics - Zeus

----------


## Airicist

Article "Zeus, An All-In-One 3D Copy Machine, Grabs $100K+ On Kickstarter In A Day"

by Natasha Lomas
September 5, 2013

----------


## Airicist

AIO Robotics 

Published on Sep 18, 2013

----------


## Airicist

AIO Robotics Key Demo 

Published on Oct 17, 2013

----------

